# grill master turned smoker rookie



## wutang (Jul 10, 2008)

My name is Adam. I have been grilling for years on the standard round charcoal grill.  Always have done lots of indirect cooking and added wood chips but never any real smoking.  For fathers day my wife got me a new grill. A GrillPro grill with side offset smoker box. Real similar in design to the Char-Griller models I see.  I smoked some chicken qtrs the first weekend I had it for about 5 hrs and did a few slabs of spare ribs last weekend for about 5 hrs.  The chicken came out pretty good. The ribs weren't quite as tender as I was hoping for.  I think I just need a little more practice. 
Thanks in advance for the help I am sure I'll need and I look forward to picking your brains for advice.


----------



## babyback (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome Adam.  On the left side of the page you will notice the 3-2-1 method for smoking ribs.  I was able to do this on a Weber with great results.  I am sure you will do fine with your new smoker.  If not just ask around, and you are sure to get help.  Good luck, and enjoy practicing!


----------



## richtee (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Adam, Welcome to SMF. Never fear, help is HERE! 

As others have said, you can most likely find help 24-7 here usually, or at least pretty darn quickly. Nothing is more fun than bein up late and running into someone in a panic over a butt or brisket and calming them down...LOL!

Enjoy your time here!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## ronp (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome, good place to learn!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to Smokin.....Smokin is not an exact science it's about getting intimate with your machine...Wifey might not like that...LOL...but that's what it takes..practice....eat...practice...eat...practice  ...EAT..YUM..YUM!!!


----------



## tld (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the *SMF*!! Good place to learn. Great teachers.


----------



## keith54 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome Dude..What can I say thats not been said....Your skills will improve quickly now that you have found us. BTW what took so long..lol

Welcome again.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just joined myself right in the middle of a fourth of july brisket smoke,
    evryone here is absolutley top notch and will help u to no end....welcome and enjoy all the input


----------



## wutang (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.  I thought as I get familiar with the new smoker I would stick with ribs and chicken.   Master maintaining temp for 5 hours before I try an 18 hour brisket smoke.  But I gotta say after some of the pictures I have seen here I think a fattie is next.  Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

Wutang!!
You gotta try a butt!!
Butts are so much fun!!! while you are mastering your first butt...toss that bunch o' FATTIES on....life will never be the same....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




BBQG


----------



## cman95 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be. Don't forget to smoke a meatloaf. They are great also. Good luck.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the best smokin' site this side of the moon, SMF that is.


----------



## erain (Jul 11, 2008)

welcome to smf adam!!! i also was a weber smoker before i realized there was more to smokin than fish or sausage. that was when i joined this sight. great people to help and share... cant wait to share some smokes!!!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.  Good people here with lots of great advise.  Welcome.............


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome, all you need to know is on this site. Check out Jeffs Free 5 day E-COURSE


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Adam!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome adam wutang.


----------



## seboke (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard Adam, enjoy your time with us!


----------



## kookie (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to the smf...........Glad to have you here.........


----------



## meowey (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forums!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to the smoking hood.


----------

